# Hawkesbury Show 2009 Pics :D



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

1st May 2009

Was such a long day, i don't know why I bothered to hang around and do the sporting, was so poorly run and so many entries. Left before it was over. But the jumping in the morning was great! Photos on my webpage here... pintopony

and a fave two here...
75cm








90cm









Enjoy!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome pics. My favorite is the second one you posted here.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments


----------

